# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  7 Mrekullitë E Teknologjisë Ushtarake

## niku-nyc

7 Mrekullit e Teknollogjise Ushtarake

Kjo teme eshte per teknollogjin ushtarake te sotme dhe asaj te ardhmen. Sic diet teknlollogjia ne ushtri dhe lufte ka arritur nje hap tjeter ne menyren si do luftoen luftrat dhe me cfare mjete do perdoren.

Sipas Discovery Times Channel keto jan "7 Mrekullit te Teknollogjis Ushtarake" te Amerikes!


1. Future Soldier
2. Global Hawk
3. Sea Shadow
4. F117 A Nighthawk
5. 747 Airborne Laser 
6. HSV 2 Swift
7. Jassm Missile


Gjithashtu perves ketyre mund ta kthejm temen ne diskutime, debat, shpjegime per cdo lloj teknollogji ushtarake te cdo vendi dhe cdo gje qe ka te bej per ushtrin dhe teknollogjin e saj!

----------


## niku-nyc

#7 Jassm Missile

----------


## niku-nyc

#7 Jassm Missile

Jassm Missle (Air to Surface Standoff Missile) u themelua ne vitin 1996 si kerkese per te gjetur nje rakete qe ben dem te madh ne shperthin, eshte e lehte ta kontrollosh, dhe qe deporton token dhe pastaj shperthen.

Jassm Missile:
-Kushton $1 milions
-2,000 Pound
-Fluturon si aeroplane
-Kontrolloed si aeroplane = Global Positioning System (GPS)
-Mund te fluturoj vet mbi 200 milje
-Ka shpejtesi
-Radaret nuk arrij ta dallojn dote
-Eshte me lazer
-Eshte shume e manovrushme deri sa arrin te hyj ne cdo dritare
-Perdoret ne shume avione luftarake
-Ben dem shume te madh ne cdo objekt.

----------


## niku-nyc

#6 HSV 2 Swift Boat

HSV 2 Swift Boat u themelua ne Gusht 2003 ku sot mbetet si anije e vogel dhe me e shpejta ne bote. Objektivi i kompozimit ishte per shpejtesi, mbetet jasht radarit, anije vogel luftarake anti-nendece, dhe per transportim.

HSV2 Sqift Boat:
-Anije e vogel
-Shume e shpejte
-Shpejtesi 47 knots-90 Kilometra ne ore
-Perbere me alumin jasht qe veshtirson kapjen ne radar
-Mban mbi 650 metric ton brenda
-Do 4 dite nga Amerika-Evrope
-Mban mbi 60 mjete transportimi
-E ardhmja e flotes detare me shpejtesi te re dhe teknollogji e re.

----------


## niku-nyc

#5  747 AirborneLaser

747 AirborneLaser eshte nje projekt nga The Missile Defense Agency (MDA), qe po themeloet tashti dhe do viet ne pune ne te ardhmen. Ky projekt do te krijoj nje avion qe do shkateroj predha si skud, balistik, dhe lloj te tjera ne ajer me lazer. Ky projekt eshte top sekret dhe ashkush nuk e ka par me se cfare perbehet brenda por diet vetem si duket nga jasht dhe per cfare do perdoret.

747 AirborneLaser:
-Avion njesoj si ajo transportimi 747
-Top secret
-High-energy chemical oxygen iodine laser (COIL)
-Lazer teper i fort qe shkaterron cdo gje
-4 laze ne avion. 1 ne hunden e avionit 2.tek bishti i avionit 3. 2 lazer ne cdokrahe
-Do arrij te gjej cdo predhe kur behet aktiv
-Saktesi ne shkaterrimin e predhave
-Do te arrij te shkaterroj cdo predhe dhe arm nukleare ne ajer pa arritur token
-E ardhmja e mbrojtjes kunder cdo kercenimi mbi popullsin apo luftra sic quen "Star Wars" dmth shkaterrimi total me arm nukleare.

----------


## niku-nyc

#4 F117A Nighthawk

F117A Nighthawk eshte avioni me i mire dhe me i shtrenjti ne bote. Ky projekt u mbarua nga vitet 1980 dhe sto akoma mbetet me i miri. Ky avion nuk eshte krijuar qe te jet perfekt por per advantazh cila ne luft te jet mundesine qe te shpeton nga rrezimi kunder ajror dhe eshte i padukshem nga radaret.

F117A Nighthawk:
-Kushton $42,600,000
-Arrin shpejtesi 700 MPH
-Ka 2 motore qe rendojn 10,000 pound
-Pa dukshem nga radaret
-Flututron ne nivel te lart mbi 45,000 ft
-Njifet per "Stealth"
-Jep sinjale qe dredh radaret 
-Eshte avioni i pare qe futet ne lufte perpara se lufta te filloj tamam
-Perdoret per plane objektivi te rencishme qe duhet sukses ne shkaterrim
-Kjo eshte vetem fillim i se ardhmes ne "Stealth Warfare"

----------


## diikush

Kur qeshe i vogel, ndermjet shume gjerash desha te behesha pilot, dhe nga ata te avioneve luftarake, si shume te tjere qe kane qejf keto gjera.

Sot po shikoja pak ne TV nje pjese nga filmi Top Gun dhe me kujtoi edhe nje here admirimin per avionet luftarake dhe ata pilotat (packa se jam pacifist, ska cun qe nuk pelqen avionat luftarake, shpejtesine, armet, etj lol). Po thoja wouldn't it be cool te te pyesnin "ku punon", dhe ti thoje "US Airforce"   :shkelje syri: 

Top Gun eshte shkolla luftarake e Marines Amerikane, dhe Red Flag ajo e Aviacionit Luftarak Amerikan. Po lexoja diku shkrimin e njerit qe ishte trajnuar tek te dyja, dhe thoshte qe Red Flag vitet e fundit ka program trajnimi me te sofistikuar dhe me te avancuar me teknologjite dhe strategjite luftarake te viteve te fundit, ne krahasim me Top Gun.

Gjithashtu lexova diku qe edhe Kina ka hapur nje program/shkolle Top Gun, pavaresisht se shumica e kinezeve sharojne per te ngrene lol

Po shikoja tek faqja e US Airforce modelet e avioneve luftarake, ku kane detaje per to, dhe ca video etj: 
http://www.airforce.com/coolstuff/hangar.php



Edhe kjo faqja ka goxha te dhena per avionet luftarake ne pergjithesi:
http://www.airtoaircombat.com/


Kush di ndonje gje me teper, kuriozitete, video, etj mund te na i sjelle pls.

Po mu dha ndonjehere rasti te jem pasagjer i ndonje fluturimi avionesh luftarak (vec po njoha ndonje qe eshte i brendshem, se ndryshe s'te afrojne ata), do jem shume i lumtur, dhe do vij tju them ne forum  :perqeshje: 


P.S. Shpresoj ta kem hapur temen tek forumi i duhur; nese jo coheni aty ku duhet  ju lutem (pervec koshit lol)

----------


## FTN_2004

Un te them te drejten nuk kam shume informacione per avionet, po  doja te te thoja qe jane vetem nje perqindje e vogel e oficereve te forcave te armatosura qe arrijne te behen pilote. Ne (Navy dmth) kemi me shume avione se AirForce, shumica e aiforce nuk kane pune fare me avionat. Duhet te kem diku disa fotografi te F 14 dhe aeroplanmbajteseve nga gjiri persik, po athere nuk kisha aparat digital, kshuqe mbase duhet me i skanu. 
 Avionet e fluturimit ushtarak nuk jane ashtu si kujton ti. Shumica jane avione mallrash  :buzeqeshje: 
 Oh se harrova, pashe topgun para ca javesh dhe eshte shume larg realitetit. Athere ka qene vegel rekrutimi per Navyn me duket

----------


## diikush

e drejte FTN, dhe une e kisha disi parasysh qe pilotet e avioneve luftarake jane nje pakice e Navy apo Airforce; thjesht kam simpati per ta  :buzeqeshje: 

dhe Top Gun normal qe eshte larg ne shume aspekte, pasi tek e fundit eshte filme hollivudi, jo dukumentar

Po pate ndonje cool pictures na i sill  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dito

Nje nder Avionet me misterioze ruse, ende nuk dihet shume per kete avion nate sic pelqejne ta quajne ruset.
Klasifikohet si Gjuetar Nate, nje perbindesh i vertete ne armatimin e tij. Sherbimi sekret Francez mendon se ky avion eshte i armatosur edhe me rraketa te modelit SAM-11 te cilat jane fjala e fundit e teknologjise ruse, sepse keto rraketa nese njohin objektivin nuk e lene ate ti ike. Vete Mig-31 Firefox eshte nje modifikim i Mig-ut te meparshem 31 ariu i bardhe, por ne rastin e Firefox autonomia e ketij avioni eshte dyfishi.
Mendohet qe ruset e ngriten kete avion ne 1999 si kunderpergjigje te avionit Stealth sepse edhe Mig-31 Firefox ka nje veshje speciale te trupit te tij, dhe absorbon cdo sinjal radari, ose ne rastin me te keq e con sinjalin e radarit ne destinacion tjeter.
Cdo armatim i ketij avioni eshte totalisht i mbuluar ne box-e e tij, njekohesisht  cdo pjese e tij veteasgjesohet ne rastin e nje perplasje apo goditje nga jashte.

*Dito.*

----------


## Darius

Ky avioni rus qenka si ai qe mendohet se e kane Amerikanet dhe eshte pasardhesi i SR-71. Quhet Aurora dhe me siguri qe mund te keni degjuar te gjithe. Zyrtarisht amerikanet nuk e pranojne ekzistencen e tij.



Ja dhe te dhenat kryesore te avionit.

Shpejtesia: Raportohen te jene nga 6 deri ne 8 Mach (mach eshte shpejtesia e zerit)

Gjatesia: 110 kembe ose 33.5 metra

Madhesia e Kraheve: 60 kembe ose 18.2 metra

Lartesia qe arrin ne fluturim eshte 150 mije kembe ose 28.4 milje ose rreth 50 km.

Ka dhe informacione qe pretendojne se ky avion ka dhe aftesie hapsinore...

----------


## K.TORO

Dihet mire se zhvillimi i shkences dhe i teknikes ne fushen ushtarake ka rreth 50 vjet avantazh me shume se ai i jetes civile, kjo ndoll pasi teknologjia ushtarake duhet te jete detyrimisht me e zhvilluar per te aritur nje superioritet mbi civilet dhe per kete arsye cdo zbulim ose zhvillim i teknologjik me pare i kalon sektorit ushtarak. Zbulimet pasi perdoren per qellime te ndryshme ushtarake dhe pasi gjendet nje zevendesues me i mire i tij ose nje zbulim i ri me i perparuar e braktisin duke e bere ate publik dhe e lejojne perhapjen e tij ne masen e gjere te popullsise per perdorim civil. Te arish te gjesh aritjet me te larta te teknologjise ushtarake eshte pothuajse e pamundur pasi ato ruhen me fanatizem me nivele te larta sigurie nen siglen Top Secret, keshtu qe do tu referohemi zbulimeve qe tashme jane bere publike per opinionin e gjere dhe qe ngjallin ende kureshtje te lexuesit.

Teknologjia ushtarake ka aritur majat e zhvillimit te shkences teknikes se sotme ne shume fusha te ndryshme teknologjike, te cilat jane pothuajse te pamundura ti permendesh te gjitha ne kete forumun, u keshilloj te apasionuarve te kesaj fushe te hedhin materiale sa me te shkurtra dhe sa me te kuptueshme per lexuesit.

----------


## K.TORO

Ne lemin ushtarak, te paret naten, ne mjergull dhe larg, nga deshire u kthye ne detyre te ngutshme, sidomos mbas krijimit te aeroplaneve dhe nendetseve. Por, si shume detyra te tjera qe jane shtuar perpara shkences dhe teknikes, as kjo nuk gjeti zgjidhje menjehere. Vite e vite me rradhe, dijetaret vrane mendjen per kete pune. Dhe ja, si shtytje sherbyen disa vrojtime te thjeshta. Duke pare fluturimin e lakuriqit te nates, ra ne sy nje fenomen i cuditshem. Lakuriqi i mbyllur ne nje dhome sulet me shpejtesi tek dritarja dhe nuk perplaset me xhamin, ndersa nje zog normal perplaset. Pokeshtu eksperimentet treguan se lakuriqi mund te zhvendoset me lehtesi dhe te fluturoje pa u perplasur edhe duke qene i verber ne nje zone pyjore me nje shpejtesi rreth 30 km ne ore, gje e cila eshte pothuajse e pamundur per cdo gjallese tokesore. Por pse ndoll kjo? Duke studjuar me kujdes lakuriqin e nates, shkencetaret pane se ai kishte ne vesh disa fije, si "Antena" te vogla, me te cilat ben zbulimin para vetes. Zhurma, e krijuar ne fluturim, perplaset mbi objektet qe ai ka perpara dhe kthehet pas ne antenat e tij ne formen e jehones se zerit. Nga kjo jehone e pasqyruar, lakuriqi kupton se ka perpara pengesa, te cilat ai i shmang, duke mos u perplasur me to. Pasqyrimi i jehones vihet re ne male, lugina e shpella. Duke u mbeshtetur ne keto vrojtime te thjeshta shkencetaret gjeten menyren qe parimin e pasqyrimit te jehones ta shfrytezojne ne teknike. Ne fillim e perdoren ne paisje te posacme per kapjen e valeve zanore. Valet elektromanjetike, te gjata disa centimetra, quhen mikrovale. Keto perhapen ne vije te drejte, reflektohen nga sendet qe formojne per to pengese, dhe depertojne midis mjergulles dhe reve. Duke patur ne dispozicion te tyre mikrovalet fizikantet, para luftes se dyte boterore, ndertuan nje mekanizem qe e quajten RADAR. Ky aparat quhet ne anglisht Radio Detecting and Ranguing (qe do te thote: Radiozbulim dhe caktim i largesise).Se ketejmi rrjedh edhe emri Ra-da-r, si bashkim i rrokjes dhe germave te para te fjaleve te siperpermendura.

Pjeset perberese kryesore te radarit jane: nje trasmetues i fuqishem me mikrovale, nje antene e drejtuar posaqerisht nje mares me mikrovale dhe nje aparat optik (indikator), qe na lejon te caktojme vend-ndodhjen e nje objekti, mbi te cilin bien radiovalet (te aeroplanit, te anijes etj). prej se largu kur mungon vizibiliteti. 

Veprimi i radarit bazohet ne perdorimin e jehones, domethene ne reflektimin e valeve elektromanjetike nga nje pengese. Mekanizmi i lokacionit vepron ne kete menyre. Antena dergon ne hapesire sinjale (impulse) te shkurtra te nderprera afto 1000 ne sekonde. Sinjali, qe dergohet ne nje drejtim te caktuar, duke u reflektuar nga objekti i kerkuar, kthehet drejte antenes se maresit, ku, perkatesisht i forcuar, sinjalizon aritjen e tij. Me kete rast, mbi ekranin e indikatorit optik pulson nje pike e ndritur. Po ne castin e dergimit te sinjalit, pikerisht nje pike e tille ndizet ne ekranin e indikatorit. Duke ditur distancen midis shfaqies se pikave , pra, kohen e kalimit te valeve gjer te pengesa dhe anasjelltas, mund te llogarisim se ne c'distance ndollet objekti i vrojtuar. Ne kete menyre radari kap jehonen e valeve te radios, shikon naten pa hene, ne mot te vrenjtur e ne mjegull, jo vetem ne distanca te vogla por me qindra mijra kilometra larg. Keshtu eshte matur per shembull er here te pare me perpikmeri distanca nga Hena gjer ne Toke , dhe kjo eshte 386000 km.

----------


## K.TORO

Fotoelementet ne ushtri mund te perdoren si zbulues. Ne cdo lloj kohe: ne mjegull, ne furtune, ne shi dhe naten. Ato kapin rrezet qe vijne nga objektet qe leshojne nxehtesi: oxhaqeve te shtepive, motorave qe levizin, burime te drites te maskuar, nxehtesine e trupave njerezore dhe si pasoje, na japin mundesi te zbulojme armikun. nje aparat i tille shpesh mund te jete dylbia e nates, "Syri i saj elektronik" shikon shume mire ne eresire te plote, ne nje distance prej disa qindra metrash, duke kapur rrezet e ngrohta (infra te kuqe).

Me ndihmen e fotoelementit mund te forcohet ruajtja e objekteve te ndryshem, "Pengesa" mund te jete jo vetem prej rrezeve infra te kuqe te dukshme, por edhe te padukshme nga syri i njeriut. Per marjen e tyre mjafton prozhektori ose nje burim tjeter i fuqishem i mbydhur me filter, qe nuk e kalon driten, per shembull: nje pllake e holle ebaniti. Per rrezet e dukshme nje pllake e tille nuk eshte trasparente, kurse rrezet infra te kuqe kalojne neper te lirisht.

Nuk eshte shume e veshtire qe rrezet te reflektohen vazhdimisht nga pasqyrat, te cilat mund ti vendosesh ne vende te padiktueshme, ne copen e drurit te prere, ne muret e nderteses etj. Duke rrethuar teritorin qe ruhet, rrezet infra te kuqe bien mbi fotoelementet. Dhe kur ato do te nderpriten nga ndonje gje, aparati menjehere do te jape sinjalin akuistik ose viziv ne nje monitor te caktuar, duke indikuar vendodhjen ose kordinaten. Mbas sinjalin menjehere do te nderhyne forcat speciale ushtarake per neutralizimin e armikut para se ai te kryej misjonin e tij.

----------


## K.TORO

Fjala meske, me sa duket vjen nga arabishtja maskharah qe perkthehet karikature. Ne kuptimin e ngushte fjala maske do te thote shnderrim i fytyres me qellim qe te mos njihesh. Nga fjala maske ka dale maskimi. Ai permbledh te gjitha masat qe merren gjate pergatitjes dhe zhvillimit te luftes me qellim qe te mashtrohet dhe te corjentohet armiku per objektet e fortifikuara, forcat dhe mjetet, levizjet dhe perqendrimet e reparteve e nenreparteve si dhe per qellimin e trupave.

Maskimi, si mjet per fshehjen e trupes dhe veprimtarive te saj, perdoret qe nga koherat me te lashta. Ne etapa te ndryshme te zhvillimit te artit ushtarak, menyrat dhe mjetet e maskimit kane qene te ndryshme. Gjate luftes se dyte boterore maskimi u perdor gjeresisht. Ne kete kohe kemi shembulla klasike te perdorimit me sukses te artit te maskimit: jane maskuar qytete te tera dhe shpesh here goditjet e aviacionit armik jane dhene mbi qytete te reme.

Llojet kryesore te maskimit jane: maskimi natyral dhe ai artificial. Maskimi natyral konsiston ne shfrytezimin e terenit (vendosja e trupave ne pyll, ne shpatet e prapsem, ne vendet e banuara, ne perenj, nden toke, etj), ne shfrytezimin e vecorive te ndricimit (vendosja e objekteve ushtarake ne hijen e objekteve te vendit, levizjet naten etj) dhe te faktoreve te ndryshem atmosferike qe pengojne zbulimin e vrojtimin e armikut (mjegulla, renia e debores, shiu, rete e ulta etj). Kurse veshja maskuese (kostumet maskuese ose veshjet e kamuflazhit) ngjyrosja maskuese, maskimi dekorativ, bimesor, maskimi i ndricimit, maskimi me tym, piroteknik dhe i zerit, bejne pjese dhe maskimi artificial.

----------


## K.TORO

Specialistet deshirojne te pajisin vete aeroplanin me parashute, kjo per shkak te kostos se larte qe ka vet mjeti fluturues dhe per te analizuar me me hollesi shkaktarin e avarise qe te mund te shmanget ne te ardhemen. Te paisesh nje aeroplan me parashute nuk eshte e lehte, pasi aeroplani me i vogel luftarak peshon me shume se 5 ton, dhe te mbash nje peshe te tille me ane te parashutes eshte shume e veshtire. Por specialistet nuk jane dorezuar dhe bene nje eksperiment. 

Ata moren nje aeroplan te lehte dhe e pajisen me nje sistem parashutash, dhe e ngriten ne nje lartesi 1500 metra nga siperfaqia e tokes. Aviatori pasi ariti lartesine e kerkuar vuri ne veprim mekanizmin e zberthimit te avionit dhe avioni u nda ne tre pjese, dy krahet dhe trupi. Cdo pjese ishte e paisur me nje parashute individuale te cilat i lejonin pjeset e aeroplanit te binin ne toke me nje shpejtesi 5 metra ne sekonde. Ne lartesine 500 metra mbi siperfaqen e tokes u aktivizua parashuta e aviatorit, i cili u shkeput nga kabina dhe filloj nje renie te lire me nje shpejtesi prej 3 metrash ne sekonde. Me pas pjeset e aeroplanit u rimoren u ekzaminuan dhe tekniket dolen ne perfundimin se asnje paisje nuk ishte demtuar gjate renies per ne toke. Pra eksperimenti doli me sukses.

U provua te behej i njejti eksperiment me avionet reaktiv mig 19 dhe 21 por per shkak te shpejtesise teper te larte dhe mbushjes se tepert me lende djekse dhe armatim rezultoj e pamundur qe ti rezistonte nje perplasie me nje shpejtesi 5 metrash per sekonde. Gjate eksperimentit avioni u demtua shume dhe shume pak pjese te tij mund te riperdoreshin serisht. Problemi doli, pasi nje avion ushtarak asnjehere nuk duhet te binte ne dyart te kundershtarve, dhe ne nje beteje ajrore mbi teritor te huaj parashuta do te ishte e pavlere dhe e dobishme vetem per kundershtarin i cili do te perfitonte nga kjo situate per te pervetesuar teknologjine dhe nje avion te ri.

----------


## K.TORO

Gjate nje aktiviteti ushtarak harta eshte mjeti me i domosdoshem per tu orientuar dhe per te gjetur objektivin ne kohen me te shkurter duke percaktuar rrugen dhe shmangur pikasjen nga armiku. Domosdoshmeria e hartes ka bere qe cdo ushtaraku ti jepet nje e tille e modelit topografik, ndersa drejtuesi i operacionit mban disa lloje hartash ne menyre qe te kete nje sasi me te madhe informacioni. Zakonisht hartat jane prej letre, leter e plastifikuar, nejloni, plastike ose materiale te tjera. Por sado, cilesia e tyre as nuk mund te krahasohet me "Military Electronic Global Map" (MEGM).

Kjo eshte nje harte elektronike individuale me nje madhesi siperfaqsore 10 x 6 Cm dhe nje gjeresi 2 Cm, ka nje peshe 100 gr dhe eshte e paisur me nje ekran LCD, antene marese GPS dhe nje bateri Litiumi e cila mund ta ushqeje aparatin me ryme elektrike per nje kohe deri ne 10 dite. Kjo harte elektronike eshte e vecante pasi mund ti japi perdoruesit te saj jo vetem nje hare topografike te thjeshte por edhe nje harte tre dimensionale dhe pamje satelitore momentale. Pokeshtu nese ushtaraku humbet ose nuk arin te kuptoje harten atehere aparati me ane te nje shigjete e orienton te levize duke i gjetur vet rrugen me te shkurter per ne baze dhe duke shmangur vendqendrimet e armikut, ose duke e lidhur ne menyre verbale me qendren operative.

Ne fillim u mendua qe nje aparat i tille elektronik do te ishte i padobishem ne misjone teper te veshtira pasi aparatet elektronike shpesh jane teper delikate per tu rezistuar agjenteve atmosferike. Por MEGM eshte ne gjendje te duroje nje goditje 20 kg mer cm2, temperature nga - 40 grade celsius deri ne 80 grade celsius, mund ti rezistoj nje presioni hidrostatik deri nen 30 merta thellesi. Jo vetem kaq por mund tu rezistoje fushave manjetike dhe rezeve X, pra eshte i pathyeshem, e gjitha kjo fale veshjes se saj me titan, pecikllas, plumb dhe gunicione gome me permbajtje ebaniti. Bateria mund te katrikohet edhe ne teren me ane te nje paneli diellor ose drejt per drejte nga motori i makines. Antena satelitore e lejon te jape kordinatat dhe te mare modifikimet e mundshme te hartes se terenit te armikut, gjithashtu dhe foto te bazave dhe kullave te vrojtimit bashke me kordinatat specifike te tyre.

Harta elektronike hapet vetem nga nje perdorues qe zoteron leje perdorimi speciale ushtarake me nje kod tete shifror dhe ne rast se bie ne duar te gabuara vetshkatrohet duke ndezur nje lende shperthyese qe mbeshtjell mikrocipin dhe duke e bere ate te paperdorshme.

Por ky aparat mahnites kushton te pakten 5000 $ amerikane dhe perdorimi i tije i gjere eshte pothuajse i pamundur per shkak te kostos se larte, por gjithsesi instancat me te larta ushtarake jane paisur me harta te tilla dhe perdorimi i tyre ka qene i suksesshem ne shume misjone ushtarake nderkombetare, dhe ne te ardhmen mendohet qe cdo ushtar i thjeshte te kete nje te tille bashke me pajimet baze.

----------


## kleos

Shume interesante keto te dhenat tuaja , por persa i perket  atij  mig-31 vertet ekziston , por nuk quhet firefox . Firefox eshte emri  qe i eshte vene nje avioni rus ne nje film amerikan me aktor kryesor clint eastwood dhe foto qe keni paraqitur eshte ajo e avionit firefox , por eshte thjesht fantazi . Mjafton nje kerkim ne googel dhe athere do te shihni mig-31 -in   e vertete qe ska lidhje me foton e paraqitur nga dito.

----------


## Darius

Postimi i Ditos deri diku eshte korrekt. Mig 31 ekziston po nuk eshte ai per te cilin flet dito. Mig 31 qe thua ti eshte ai qe quhet *Mikoyan Gurevich MiG-31 Foxhound* (shiko foton 1) ndersa ky qe thote Dito eshte *MiG-31 Firefox* dhe konsiderohet si puna e Aurores. Dmth nuk dihet me siguri nese eshte real apo jo por qe ka mundesi te beje pjese ne arsenalin sekret te flotes ajrore ruse. (foto 2) Mund te jete dhe fantazi si Aurora por ne njejten kohe po aq real sa Aurora.

----------


## fatluminati

mundet n'aj link i cili me mundeson te gjej strukturen arqitektonike te avioneve B2..?

----------

